# Substitute Teacher Compares Student’s Hair To Marlon Wayans’ Hairstyle From ‘dont Be A Menace ‘



## jdvzmommy (Jun 6, 2018)

Swipe


----------



## rileypak (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 6, 2018)

The teacher needs to be fired, but I'm looking at that baby's hair and thinking her adoptive LHCF aunties need to go have a training session with her mom!


----------



## toinette (Jun 6, 2018)

Both the teacher and that child's caretaker are wrong


----------



## Kanky (Jun 6, 2018)

The teacher should be fired. That child’s parents need a stern talking to.


----------



## Sosa (Jun 6, 2018)

Substitute teacher-right? Doesn’t take that much to sub when I was in college.
She could be a college student.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jun 6, 2018)

It’s like people are trying to get fired these days. The baby’s hair looks bad yes, but how about you don’t make a bad situation even worse by mocking the child?


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jun 6, 2018)

That Malon Wayans caricature was a travesty.  Combo of a sambo and pickaniny. Still haven't watch that.


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 6, 2018)

That was rude and immature. However the parents did that baby wrong.


----------



## metro_qt (Jun 6, 2018)

Yeah, that's here in Toronto/Brampton. It's not going over very well.
I do hope she's going to be fired, and I'm really sad for the little one involved in this.

ETA "Disciplinary action could include a verbal reprimand, mandatory sensitivity training or termination, according to the board. It was not immediately known whether local police would also investigate the case."


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 6, 2018)

Accurate  but why are you on social media at work and taking pictures of kids like they're exhibits? That poor baby.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 6, 2018)

People are on the post co-signing. Calling BP triggered.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 6, 2018)

Yes there were kids who came to school looking like this when I was young. They were the children with abusive and/or neglectful parents and I cannot imagine a child coming to my classroom looking like this and me making fun of them. I feel like most black women would know sending a child out into the world like this is the result of neglect or non caring from the parent. If our kid woke up like this then we might make a joke but only an other would think this was something to openly joke about and post the kid on social media. This social media age has people dumbing all the way down. Every thought does not need a broadcast.


----------



## qchelle (Jun 6, 2018)

LdyKamz said:


> Yes there were kids who came to school looking like this when I was young. They were the children with abusive and/or neglectful parents and I cannot imagine a child coming to my classroom looking like this and me making fun of them. I feel like most black women would know sending a child out into the world like this is the result of neglect or non caring from the parent. If our kid woke up like this then we might make a joke but only an other would think this was something to openly joke about and post the kid on social media. This social media age has people dumbing all the way down. Every thought does not need a broadcast.



Yep first thing I thought was neglect/ abuse


----------



## Jasmataz (Jun 6, 2018)

People are so cruel and mean-spirited. Poor kid...I know what it feels like to be sent to school with your hair looking a mess.


----------



## Menina Preta (Jun 6, 2018)

Poor baby. That teacher lacks compassionate.  She needs to be fired.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 6, 2018)

Why were they trying to hold the teacher's name? She doesn't need protection from her actions; only the child needs anonymity.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 6, 2018)

That baby's shirt looks wrinkled and soiled...  my guess is abuse/neglect.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jun 6, 2018)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> That Malon Wayans caricature was a travesty.  Combo of a sambo and pickaniny. Still haven't watch that.


#message


----------



## tibb1908 (Jun 6, 2018)

This is so upsetting to me. It's sad that she's getting consideration to continue to work with kids with this display of poor judgment.


----------



## metro_qt (Jun 7, 2018)

NappyNelle said:


> Why were they trying to hold the teacher's name? She doesn't need protection from her actions; only the child needs anonymity.


because @NappyNelle I believe this was the school she substituted the most at/only school she was at, and it was mainly for kindergarten.
They said identifying her would make it easy to identify the school and child.


----------



## kupenda (Jun 7, 2018)

I think there could be a silver lining in this. The child is definitely being neglected. Maybe the ugly actions of this susbstitue will get the child and his/her case looked into. No parent in their right mind willingly sends their baby to school looking unloved. I’ve seen children that were homeless but still looked cared for. My heart hurts for the little sweetiecakes


----------



## jaiku (Jun 7, 2018)

I  don’t understand posting children’s pictures without their parents’ permission on social media. Why isn’t their rules against that.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jun 7, 2018)

^^There are rules.


----------



## mochalocks (Jun 8, 2018)

jaiku said:


> I  don’t understand posting children’s pictures without their parents’ permission on social media. Why isn’t their rules against that.




I guess because it is not showing the child's face.


----------

